# Molly's babies



## rachael (Jul 30, 2008)

Molly has given birth to six beautiful kittens: two boys and four girls.

White male - Eli
Ginger male - Dexter
White female - Izzie
Grey female with spot on head - Addy
Grey female without spot on head - Cybil
Dark brown tiger female - Kisa


----------



## ManyPaul (Dec 7, 2008)

aww so cute great pictures :001_tt1:


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Aww they are adorable x


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

They're lovely.... Seems that Daddy must have been white, then


----------



## big_bear (Oct 5, 2009)

oh my way too cute


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

they are so cute,.makes me broody for another little kitten,,,


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Aaw they're so cute


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

aww they look soo lovely & tinyweeny! :001_tt1:


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

That is one very smug looking cat!

Liz


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

They are gorgeous. Lots of different colours too.


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

awww ikkle babys.....:001_tt1:


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

They are absolutly adorable!!! Congratulations


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Awww so cute love them:001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## rachael (Jul 30, 2008)

In the middle of the night last night Molly was sleeping in my bed with me for a few hours while her babies were sleeping in a cat bed that I made on the floor. At one point I heard a baby crying and was worried because Molly wasn't getting up to go feed/groom it. She was just looking at me. I rolled over and put her on the floor so she'd walk to her babies and as I was moving I felt something fuzzy next to me. The crying baby was in my bed! Molly had picked Eli up and was snuggling him in my bed! I went back to sleep and woke up in the morning with Molly and 4 kittens nursing off of her all in my bed! I picked up the other two from the floor and let them join the rest of the kitties up on the bed.. It was so sweet 

Also my body acted as a border so they couldn't fall off the bed.. No worries 

And I was super careful not to roll over after that!


----------



## rachael (Jul 30, 2008)

Little Dexter died yesterday morning.. Here's a link to the post in the Rainbow Bridge forum:

http://www.petforums.co.uk/rainbow-bridge/79874-little-dexter.html


----------



## ShannonLouise. (Feb 2, 2009)

They are adorablee!! are you selling them? :001_tt1:


----------

